# Annual end of extraction brewing.



## Danpa14

Vance G said:


> SG is 1.125. I dumped in a half pound of trapped pollen.
> Why the pollen? I have not seen any meade recipes that use it. I am curious about the effect on the final product.


----------



## Vance G

It is my substitute for nutrient and energizer. It promotes an unbelievably active fermentation and I love the color and taste it imparts. I use it for making my traditionals too. I would say something about how many ways there are to skin a cat but I don't want to confuse anyone Into thinking I am advocating that for an ingredient.


----------



## Danpa14

Ok that all makes sense. Thanks. I have 4 gallons in the bubbling stage right now. 2 gal of JAOM one of raspberry and one cyser.


----------



## Vance G

I am now drinking the mead I started in this thread. I did a secondary fermentation adding about two and a half gallons of chokecherries and removing the fruit after ten days more in the brew bucket. This is now a fairly potent bochetomel with no bad habits or at least none my not too sophisticated pallet are bothered by. I am drinking the last two bottles off the bottom after I set the mead out at 6 F to settle one more time. A little bit of lees in the bottom of the glass but certainly no bad taste. I have about eight gallons of this. I will enjoy it for a long time. This years melter/cappings honey were utilized with the same basic methodology except it is five gallons of chokecherry bochetomel and five gallons of peach and mandarin orange. I am step feeding a pint at time and drinking the overflow. A little rough but still good mead. When the sweetness suits me and it seems to be thru working, I will let er sit in the dark for a couple three years. Life is good.


----------



## Hops Brewster

I've never made bochetomel, but do enjoy melomels, particularly tart cherry or choke-cherry.
Great Falls, not really around the corner, but just up the street! Save me a glass!


----------



## Vance G

Where is west Jordan? I have a non drinking Morman friend who goes back and forth like a sewing machine. Maybe he could drop you a box of 'honey'. I also bottled a tart cherry I made with D 47. That is dry and very nice. Has a slightly discordant note initially but is otherwise wonderful. Maybe you could tell me whats causing it.


----------



## I'llbeedan

Personally I love a good bochetomel. The smooth buttery toffee notes are delightful. I do not do my own extraction so I never have any melter honey. but my friend makes great stuff.


----------



## Hops Brewster

Vance G said:


> Where is west Jordan? I have a non drinking Morman friend who goes back and forth like a sewing machine. Maybe he could drop you a box of 'honey'. I also bottled a tart cherry I made with D 47. That is dry and very nice. Has a slightly discordant note initially but is otherwise wonderful. Maybe you could tell me whats causing it.


I'm 15 miles SW of SLC. A little off-flavor up front could be any thing from under ripe or bruised fruit to a warm primary ferment, or maybe honey heated beyond a "caramel note". Or sometimes it's just a matter of age. Sharpness tends to dissipate for a couple years, then come back when it gets too old. Quien sabe? (who knows?) Meads and wines are fickle ladies.


----------



## CWHeadley

Vance G said:


> It is my substitute for nutrient and energizer. It promotes an unbelievably active fermentation and I love the color and taste it imparts. I use it for making my traditionals too. I would say something about how many ways there are to skin a cat but I don't want to confuse anyone Into thinking I am advocating that for an ingredient.


Although I've heard that siamese will bitter your brew terribly!!


I am kidding of course. :shhhh:


----------



## Vance G

Nothing but Savannahs go my brew. I am still pulling a pint when sg is under 1 and adding honey. Not a dessert wine yet so I continue.


----------

